# Un appareil par personne ?? C est du racket !!!



## ijef (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, ma femme aimerait jouer a candy crusch sur mon ipad , mais même en me déconnectant du Game Center, c est mon compte qui est pris en compte et ma progression ...
Comment avoir plusieurs comte sur un ipad ? Je comprend qu un iPhone soir privé entre membre de la famille , mais que l on ne puisse pas avoir de multi session sur un ipad me choque : Apple veut il vendre a ce point ?? 
Existe t il une solution?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2013)

ijef a dit:


> Je comprend qu un iPhone soir privé entre membre de la famille , mais que l on ne puisse pas avoir de multi session sur un ipad me choque


Entièrement d'accord avec toi !
Pas d'iPad à la maison tant qu'Apple ne propose pas le multi-session
(Apple me force à faire des économies, c'est cool )


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2013)

il faut permuter de compte *facebook*....

Candy Crush Saga: Tips how to change your facebook account using iPad or iPad Mini | Efren Nolasco

edit tardif
j'ai fait ca sur un ipad il y a quelques semaines mais en y repensant , les deux  jouaient que via FB et un seul navigateur


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pas d'iPad à la maison tant qu'Apple ne propose pas le multi-session
> (Apple me force à faire des économies, c'est cool )


Pour un qui refuse, combien achètent plusieurs iPad ?

D'ailleurs, toute considération mercantile mise à part, je pense que l'iPad est un objet à usage beaucoup plus mono-user qu'un ordi, même portable, et que le multisession risque de troubler la paix des ménages


----------



## ijef (22 Décembre 2013)

En tout cas je suis bien content de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul en rogne

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------

Ben même déconnecté. Rien y fait !!!!


----------



## drs (22 Décembre 2013)

A mon sens, il n'y aura jamais de multisession sur les ipad, car justement, le but c'est "un user=un ipad"!
Sinon ça viendrait tuer la poule aux oeufs d'or!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Décembre 2013)

Impossible de prêter mon ipad... A la maison chacun le sien... J'espère vraiment que le multisession n'arrivera jamais...


----------



## doupold (25 Décembre 2013)

Ibaby a dit:


> C'est pas un iPad multi-sessions qu'il faut, mais des *applications* multi-sessions. Ça se fait souvent avec celles éducatives pour les enfants, par exemple. Il ne manquerait alors pour les jeux qu'une adaptabilité du Game Center à ses sessions multiples et youpi youplala.



C'est une très bonne idée!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2013)

ijef a dit:


> Bonjour, ma femme aimerait jouer a candy crusch sur mon ipad , mais même en me déconnectant du Game Center, c est mon compte qui est pris en compte et ma progression ...
> Comment avoir plusieurs comte sur un ipad ? Je comprend qu un iPhone soir privé entre membre de la famille , mais que l on ne puisse pas avoir de multi session sur un ipad me choque : Apple veut il vendre a ce point ??
> Existe t il une solution?
> Merci


Une solution ? Nexus


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2013)

Chacun le sien, c'est la meilleure option...


----------

